# A few seconds of excitement this evening.



## clinchmtnboy (Jul 26, 2016)

In first one I hook a 40 pounder in a stumpfield and LOOSE. In second I win because of more angler friendly area.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63G-CP0ATzA

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=coK4ctxVBOc


----------



## Jim (Jul 26, 2016)

Great videos, thanks for posting. While I can't offer any kind of sponsorship, I can send you a decal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## clinchmtnboy (Jul 27, 2016)

Jim said:


> Great videos, thanks for posting. While I can't offer any kind of sponsorship, I can send you a decal.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Decals are nice!!I was thinking about my rods, reels, and lures...and then bang!! At least my tin gets great fuel economy.


----------

